# flounder



## roundman

went to a spot i know about on the channel after an hour i had a keeper and all i wanted for supper, threw a chartreuse gulp ripple mullet


----------



## roundman

went back today for an hour or so, caught 2 one spit the bait and the other didnt,lol, on a white 4" gulp shrimp


----------



## roundman

they getting bigger, caught on 4" chartreuse pepper ripple mullet , 22" and scale shows # :cheers:


----------



## roundman

no picture today but got one 21 incher and a 17, took awhile to get them too, very slow, on gulp glow ripple mullet w/chartreuse tail, water looked great and tide seemed high and moving


----------



## roundman

easy limit today with a 23 1/2 inch and 6 3/4 lber on a gulp glow shrimp


----------



## roundman

went back today, fished 30 mins. and nada, waited an hour for the tide to move a lil better and back to back keepers maybe 17 - 18 inchers, split them up for stuffing and gave them to my neighbor as im starting to get enough for me individual meals vaccum packed in the freezer , might go again weds-thursday to get me a fresh one to stuff friday, caught on lime tiger gulp shrimp


----------



## roundman

2 more today, one around 4 lbs. the other just a better than average keeper, its on thats for sure didnt take long with high tide coming in


----------



## roundman

easy limits again today, its on, gave these 2 to another friend , one was around 3 1/2 lber the other around 2 1/2, chartreuse ripple mullet gulp 4 ", every one so far this season has had zero bait in their tummy, they are hungary and swallowing every bait


----------



## roundman

easy day again, saw a guy that had a 7 1/4 and i had my 2 with biggest at 5 1/2 other was around 3 lbs. weighed on a certified scale , not sure about the 7 but mine was caught on the chartreuse ripple gulp mullet those are doing me well this year


----------



## roundman

2 more keeps 1 in freezer the other one cooks tomorrow, these fish are hungary! 99% have swallowed the hooks and bait all the way inside their stomach and i havent caught one yet that has had ANY food in there


----------



## roundman

been sick so today was the 1st day felt good enough to go, not 1 bite in a hour or so, water clear but not moving, talked to another guy using live mullet and he said all day saw about 8 caught between about 5 people


----------



## roundman

went today from about 1;30 to 5 ,was very slow but i stuck with it and ended up with 4, had the 5th one one and pulled the bait out its mouth so then i split after i couldnt find it again,lol


----------



## roundman

this morning was slow again but managed 3, biggest id say over 5, friend has in his ice chest so ill weigh it and take pictures tomorrow morning when we meet up again, im thinking its slow because not much water movement in the last few days.


----------



## roundman

went around 7am, tide out and slack, went back home, went back around 10am, tide coming up and looking good, caught one around 11:30 the another right after, then fishing till 3:30 with 2 more( 4 total) filleted up and in freezer picture of ice chest with my 22 inch 5 1/4 pounder from yesterday, will see after this front if they are gone cause its getting very slow now


----------



## roundman

went yesterday afternoon for about an hour and not 1 bite, tide wasnt that low and water looked fishable, saw some young guys that said the 3 of them had 12 and heard they caught some around the corps of engs.maybe try later to see if any are left


----------



## roundman

2 hours today and 2 flounder maybe 17-19 inches, slow


----------



## roundman

started about 2 pm, nada till about 3:30 then had my limit by 4:30 , 1 about 16 inches , 2 around 2.5 and 2 about 3-4lbs. water was stedily coming up since i got there and was great color green by the time they started to bite till i left, fresh fried flounder and oysters tonight!!


----------



## roundman

2:30 to 4:45 grinded out a limit, nothing special, 4 keepers and 1 around 4lbs., water was good and high tide was moving good coming in


----------



## roundman

tide moving in around 2 fished till 4:30 got my 5, 3 went around 3.5-4lbs each, other 2 lil better than keepers, heres a picture of a couple, threw back a couple dinks too.


----------



## roundman

early morning bite was slow, tide going out, caught 2, 1 keeper + 1 throwback, try the incoming tide later


----------



## roundman

went back around noon fished till about 4, caught my other 4 all over 3-4 lbers, threw back 3 dinks inbetween, friend had 3 nice ones too, also had a nice one spit the hook, slow but gottem, no picture as i didnt have my phone and i let another friend take them today, told him merry christmas,lol , maybe again tomorrow while they are still around


----------



## roundman

went this morning till the rain got close and only ended up with one keeper, water looked great and tide going out, afternoon was a wash out here, stuffed flounder tomorrow night after a visit to the grocery sto


----------



## roundman

dos mas today


----------



## roundman

flounders kinda small for all my stuffing,lol, in the oven now


----------



## roundman

didnt have to work so hard today!! :cheers:


----------



## roundman

started around 2 fished till 3:30 nothing today, water looked great, tide was high but not much movement, got burned out so thats it for today, will wait to see if this front will make a few more move though


----------



## roundman

went and looked, water dirty dirty and the tide is wayyyy outtt! guess i dont even need to mention the wind,lol , maybe saturday will be the next try?


----------



## roundman

just got back from throwing a gulp for almost 2 hours, not 1 bite, water looked great and green allready after yesterday and wasnt as low as i thought it would be and i was surprised! tide wasnt really moving so dont know if i was just outta luck today, tide not moving or they are mostly gone, guess ill give another try tomorrow


----------



## roundman

fishing was tough today, a buddy had 2, i fished hard for several hours and ended up with 1 nice one and saw a few limits today so there are still a couple around but not that many what i can see, caught mine on incoming when the water finally started to green and clear up this afternoon, as long as i can get 1 or so i will continue to try


----------



## roundman

will keep posting reposts till my last flounder of the run, i win,lol,,,went today from around 1:30 to 4:00 ended up with 1 keeper , water was cloudy, dirty then cleared up some the higher the tide got, worked hard atleast an hour after i finally caught the 1st one trying to get another to no avail


----------



## roundman

friend going to dallas for christmas wanted flounder for his mom, took his boat in the channel to his spots he fishes, i ended up with 5 he had 1 nice one we both lost a few because of spitting the hook , saw a few more nice ones caught on other boats but def. had to work for them, fished from around 8am to 2pm, i gave him all my fish to take too, merry christmas


----------

